# Pinarello FP Team with 30-ton High Modulus carbon



## achc (Apr 20, 2010)

Competitive Cyclist told me this frame was specifically made by Pinarello for them.
Their FP Team frame is usually a 24 ton carbon instead of 30. I guess here is a chance to get a Quattro frame with Team components to save up a bit as frame is the main part of a road bike, not components...

https://www.competitivecyclist.com/...himano-ultegra-6700-complete-bike--10573.html


----------



## shearwater (Aug 25, 2011)

I thought they were all 30?


----------



## achc (Apr 20, 2010)

The FPTEAM is 24
pinarello (dot) it/eng/fpteam_751.php

FPQUATTRO is 30


----------



## markgold11 (Jul 2, 2012)

*FP Team is an Opera ?*

I called Competitive Cyclist a few months ago and they told me the FP TEAM was actually an Opera frameset. Opera is another Pinarello brand that looks very similar with the Onda shaped fork and stays. I noticed the FP TEAM geometry is more relaxed in the seat angles, especially on larger sizes. The Opera model called the Canova is a 30HM12K carbon weave, just like the FP TEAM. What stood out to me was the taller/fatter looking down tube. Look at the FP Team versus a Quattro and you can see the difference side-by side and notice how the Opera Canova has the same depth of the down tube on the site below.

Look at the site for Opera Bike dot com


----------



## jaggrin (Feb 18, 2011)

I've been looking at this too on Competitive Cyclist. Any input on frame stiffness? I have never ridden a Pinerello but everyone in the Atlanta area is on a Trek or Specialized and I would like something different.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I sent Competitive Cyclist an e-mail about their unconditional lifetime warranty. Something is screwy, or their nuts? Not sure which it is. But I asked them about their warranty stating you can return the bike if you're ever dissatisfied for any reason and they will replace or refund the bike's original purchase price...did that include crashing the bike and breaking the frame or fork. Which was an absurd question to say the least, but they did say for any reason. They said...YES!!?? With no questions asked!

That answer came from Adam in customer service. I'm a bit astounded. Before I would buy one though I would call and get more information about that because that's just weird, nobody is doing that sort of thing anywhere. 

Maybe I just decided to go with Competitive Cyclist for a Panarello FP Team instead of a Bikes Direct Motobecane Titanium Fire. Because the thing that bothers me about CF frames and forks is the somewhat tendency to fail, and with that sort of warranty I wouldn't really care if it failed...ever...well at least as long as Competitive Cyclist is in business.

Maybe the frame and fork are made in China for $250 so Competitive Cyclist knows they can do that and come out ahead?


----------

